
Erlang/OTP 18.2 has been released - jparise
http://www.erlang.org/news/97
======
rurban
ecdsa-sha2-nistp256: yeah, everybody loves those nist curves. Not marked as
safe by djb according to his hardened standard here:
[http://safecurves.cr.yp.to/](http://safecurves.cr.yp.to/)

